# angelfish : white spots or pattern?



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey guys hope you are all doing fine!
i recently bought 4 angelfish and once i wanted to add them in my aquarium 
i saw that one of them have small white spots on his tails.(in the pet store :3 angel fish were taken from an aquarium,and the one that i saw spots on it was in another aquarium with other angelfish,but they were all in the same water bag when i got them home)
Anyway,I introduced the 3 in my aquarium they are all doing very well!
As for the remaining one i put it in a 30L. with salt+sera costapur treatment.
it has been 5 days now.. and these spots didn't disappear! Also the fish doesn't look sick at all not quick breathing....
I am doubting that these spots are part of his patterns? 
here are some pictures what do you think?


----------



## jschwabe5 (Nov 26, 2011)

The fins are a bit jagged, it can be caused by bacteria and fish being kept in poor water conditions. Keep your water quality up and they should heal pretty quick. I don't see spots, I think it is part of their coloring. They are beautiful pearlscale angels


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i agree i think its too just part of the coloring on the fins.just keep a eye on it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Its definately not Ich


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I see the spots but it seems to be only on the rays and no where else. I think its fine, just as mentioned, keep your water params up and the angels should be fine. They are beautiful fish, congrats on such a find!


----------



## Sully (Oct 31, 2012)

Looks like pattern to me as well.


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks a lot for your replies!  So i will add him(her) to the group,hope everything is going to be fine.
This is another angelfish that i got with the pearl scale ones.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very beautiful! Love the wild colorations.


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

indeed,wild color is my favorite


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

is your angelfish still doing ok and the spots on the tail is still the same?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

agree, just the pattern  very pretty fish!


----------



## Aquarius (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful angels! Mine have similar spots and they are fine. I love the striped one. Did you find that at a local store or was it special ordered? Mine are marbled and pretty in their own regards but not like that one.


----------



## aquatic-life (Nov 25, 2012)

Thanks for your comments 
No it is from a pet store i paid 5$ each only!


----------



## Dave Waits (Oct 12, 2012)

Those are just nodes on the rays, alot of Angelfish have them. No worries there. Nice angels!


----------

